# Bill would nearly double federal gasoline tax



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Annnnd more from your Democrat friends trying to kill the working class, first increase tolls and now double the gas tax, keep taking from those who work and giving it to those who dont,remember this when your driving to the polls.

Rep. Earl Blumenauer (D-Ore.) is introducing legislation that would nearly double the 18.4-cents-per-gallon federal gas tax that is traditionally used to pay for federal transportation projects.

Blumenauer's bill would increase the gas tax by 15 cents, matching a proposal that was included in the 2011 Simpson-Bowles budget reform recommendations.

The legislation would result in drivers paying an extra 33.4 cents per gallon on their purchases, in addition to state taxes. Transportation advocates have pushed for a gas tax increase to close an approximately $20 billion shortfall in infrastructure funding that has developed as cars have grown more fuel efficient.

The current tax of 18.4 cents per gallon brings in about $35 billion per year. The last transportation bill that was passed by Congress included approximately $54 billion in funding per year, which transportation advocates said was barely enough to cover the repair needs of the current U.S. infrastructure system.

The last time the federal gas tax was increased was 1993.

If the current gas tax were to be indexed to inflation since it was enacted in 1993, drivers would be paying about 30 cents per gallon on their gasoline purchases now.

Blumenauer is scheduled to unveil his legislation to increase the federal gas tax during a news conference on Wednesday.

The Oregon lawmaker is scheduled to appear with representatives from the AFL-CIO's Transportation Trades Department, the U.S. Chamber of Commerce, Labors International Union of North America, the American Society of Civil Engineers, Reconnecting America and the American Public Transportation Association.

http://thehill.com/blogs/transportation-report/infrastructure/191758-bill-filed-to-hike-gas-tax


----------



## FAPD (Sep 30, 2007)

Love them.....Shouldn't they work on balancing the budget by "trimming fat" like welfare, and "Phones for phuck-heads?" Oh Shit No! Just start raising taxes!


----------



## officerbob (Mar 20, 2011)

tax tax tax, we need more tax. Sigh. What ever happened to fiscal responsibility. The answer is not to ask more from hard working people. The answer is to re-allocate current tax income to programs that make a real difference in peoples lives.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

I really hope things progress to the point where these hacks are dragged out of office and tried in the street. The ONLY way to have any real change in this country is to purge ALL politicians on BOTH sides, and enact strictly enforced term limits for their replacements.


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

The Founding Fathers knew what these #$%@&*% needed:


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Yet, these dickless lunatics keep voting for them


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

On one side you have Democrats trying to hurt working people to pay for the handouts and then on the other side Republicans triyng to end our foreign oil dependency and helping every car owner by starting the pipeline but the leftists refuse to budge becasue of fracking, remember that everytime you fill your car and the price COULD have been one tenth.


----------

